# Early Pontil Marks?



## RED Matthews (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello to all of you.  This is another subject that I have been working on for a few years.  There has been a lot written, pictured and explained but there is still a lot of people that haven't had the opportunity to read and study all of them.  Through 15 years of retirement I have spent some study time.  
  Never the less there are always bottle mysteries.  So now I have decided to lay one on all of you.  I am going to try and post two pictures of the bottom of two demijohns, that illustrate a strange pontil mark.  The question is, have any of you had bottles with this type of pontil?  I think both are involving some very old glass forming methods.


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 28, 2009)

*RE: Early Pontio Marks?*

I do not believe that is a pontil Red, it looks like an abnormality in the gather.  Is it a late 19th century European Demi?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 28, 2009)

*RE: Early Pontio Marks?*

Could it be a double pontil ..or pronged in some way?


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 28, 2009)

*RE: Early Pontio Marks?*

Well to the three of you - I see I made a typo with the word pontil  (ponto) wow - I guess I am getting tired.
 Any the first pictured  bottle will be on my desk in a few days.  I have no clue to where it came from but it is coming to me from the West Coast.  
 The other one showed up with a friend of mine in the Netherlands.  I do not understand why this bottom mark is so far from the seam line which goes across the bottom from the side seam.  
 More later - I just haven't any clues yet.  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> I see I made a typo with the word pontil  (ponto)


 
 ...that is easily repaired! []


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 29, 2009)

Another similar mark on the bottom of a bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 29, 2009)

It kind of looks like they pinched a hole shut while the glass was hot.              Joe


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 29, 2009)

I would agree with the others and say that neither is a pontil mark.. They do  remind me of some of the odd "pinch" marks on TOC  vinegar cruets..


----------



## glass man (Apr 29, 2009)

THANKS AS USUAL RED! NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE IT BEFORE EXCEPT ON SOME MARBLES AND IT IS CALLED DIAPER FOLD IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN. JAMIE


----------

